# Overall fitness \ P90X



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Howdy all! Just wanted to post this as I've really taken a look at my overall physical fitness here lately, and if the SHTF, how far up Poop Creek would we be without a paddle? 

A few months ago, I was totally lethargic, eating like crap, drinking way too much... (well.. still am drinking too much but hey, I'm trying), and was very worried about high blood pressure, and my overall health. Especially the health of my heart! So, I was lucky enough to get in on the VA Healthcare via a hardship ( I was unemployed at the time) and got an appointment to see a doctor. I went in, and surprise surprise... I was told I was overweight and my blood pressure was high. I told the doctor that I wanted to start working out again, and wanted be be positive that my heart was in good enough shape to start a good workout program. We set up an appointment with a cardiologist, and had a stress test done. Lo and behold.. my heart was good to go! Flying colors even... except for the blood pressure, which, I got medication for! 

After the tests and checkups, I started doing P90X and am now about 40 days into it, and I have to tell you.. I feel amazing! I still have a long way to go before I'm as svelte as I want to be, but I'm getting there. I had(have) a bad knee that used to ache constantly... but after a few weeks of VERY easy leg workouts, my knee no longer aches at all! I still baby it somewhat and try not to over-exert it, but.. it feels great! And now I feel confident that if I had to get the heck out of Dodge on foot with a B.O.B., it would not be an issue! My back is also stronger, stomach is stronger, legs are stronger... you get the point!  I'm really feeling a LOT better about myself all the way around, but if the SHTF tomorrow... I know I'm now in wayyyyyy better shape to handle it than I was about 2 months ago!

Oh and if anyone is thinking about trying or buying P90X... I highly recommend it! One tip though... if you are out of shape, take the first week VERY VERY easy so you do not hurt yourself!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you! A strong body is every bit as important as a strong mind when it comes to survival. I used to go to the gym, lift weights, run on a treadmill, etc. but now I use the world as my gym. I walk/run outdoors, do push ups, flip a tractor tire, swing a sledge hammer, etc. I find other opportunities to work out too, like chopping wood or even shoveling snow. These are the muscles I will need post-SHTF and they serve me pretty well right now too. That being said if the P90X works for you than use it!


----------

